# New version of the Helialux?



## Millns84 (18 Jun 2018)

Morning all

I'm considering an upgrade to a Helialux light for my Rio 450 but have heard rumours of a new version which is being released in the near future, supposedly known as the "Helialux Spectrum".

Does anyone have any more info on these and/or a release date? I'm guessing it'd be worth the wait and obviously don't want to buy the current model if it's going to be obsolete shortly.

Many thanks


Ben


----------



## Millns84 (1 Jul 2018)

First info I've found on the new Helialux:-

https://www.elmpets.co.uk/juwel-hel...tml?cPath=2_54_1590_1787&listings-display=all

The price has jumped up a bit!


----------



## jameson_uk (2 Jul 2018)

Came across this https://www.interzoo.com/en/ausstel...66962/helialux-spectrum-helialux-smartcontrol

Reading between the lines it looks like this will be a multi-colour setup rather than the current blue and white.

The interesting bit (for me anyway ) is that the controller will support 16 phases and include WiFi.   Ummmm only had mine three months but might have to see how much the new controller is.......

Edit: also noticed https://www.elmpets.co.uk/juwel-helialux-splitter-led-2ch-p-11610.html
Which looks like you will be able to run more than one unit from a single controller (which seemed a bit of a flaw in the original design)


----------



## Millns84 (2 Jul 2018)

It looks very interesting but the price including the controller is putting me off a bit... I've currently got the Multilux LEDs and could justify the price of the old Helialux so I'm hoping that the price comes down a bit once it's launched!


----------



## jameson_uk (31 Jul 2018)

Have seen a couple of place listing them for pre order.  Looks like they will have green and red LEDs in addition to the blue and white in the original.

One supplier has the RIO 180 version listed as £157.45 for the old version and £265.50 for the spectrum 

The controller does seem interesting but is listed at £144


----------

